# Mace (8.5 months)



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Can anyone give a critique on Mace. he is almost 9 months old. Not an actual stacked picture, just a natural stand. And the camera angle is a little off....



















Headshot (please ignore the big glob of slobber on his muzzle)









Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I think your dog is very handsome!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

great color, excellent pigment, body looks pretty mature for 9 months, but i assume its the working lines he's from.

beautiful ears & expression. possible "gay tail"??? from the photos at least.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Thankyou, AnnaRiley!!!

Camerafodder, he does hold his tail up at times when he's fixated on something. I think he has a high tail set?? He just started looking like a real dog, lol, a few weeks ago. Up until then he was gangly and still looked like a 5 month old pup. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

O i am in love. LOL He is so beautiful


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Im so lov'en this boy!!!! Are you sure I cant steal him???? Please Please!! 
Mace is sure looking good and starting to grow and fill out.
So very handsome!!!!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks AcuraJane!!!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll swap for Buck







, lol. 

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice looking pup.


----------

